# HELP! 01 AUDI TT 225 HP



## mk1diego (Oct 12, 2009)

HELLO EVERY ONE! IM NEW TO THE FORUM I JUST GOT A 2001 AUDI TT 225 HP ROADSTER, I GOT RID OF MY HONDA S2000 I FIND MY AWD AUDI TO BE MORE FUN!!! 8) BUT IM HAVEING A FEW PROBLEMS I JUST GOT MY REVO STAGE 1 IN ALSO A CUSTOM EXHAUST, AND A DOWN PIPE SO HERES THE PROBLEM WHEN IM DRIVEING AND GIVE IT SOME GAS and my revs sky rocket to 7000 rpm!!!!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] all so it sounds like my engine just farted, im thinking it just might be my clutch slipping also my car over heats past the middle mark fans dont turn on they only turn on when i have the ac runing! 
has any one had the same problems?

help!
i don't wanna go back to a Honda! 

just had timing belt replaced also the car has 90000 miles


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

WECOME..Get you self on the main forum ..sounds like ypu need coil packs 4, water pump and do the cam belt ASAP .
R [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] .


mk1diego said:


> HELLO EVERY ONE! IM NEW TO THE FORUM I JUST GOT A 2001 AUDI TT 225 HP ROADSTER, I GOT RID OF MY HONDA S2000 I FIND MY AWD AUDI TO BE MORE FUN!!! 8) BUT IM HAVEING A FEW PROBLEMS I JUST GOT MY REVO STAGE 1 IN ALSO A CUSTOM EXHAUST, AND A DOWN PIPE SO HERES THE PROBLEM WHEN IM DRIVEING AND GIVE IT SOME GAS and my revs sky rocket to 7000 rpm!!!!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] all so it sounds like my engine just farted, im thinking it just might be my clutch slipping also my car over heats past the middle mark fans dont turn on they only turn on when i have the ac runing!
> has any one had the same problems?
> 
> help!
> ...


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## mk1diego (Oct 12, 2009)

crapgolf !
ill try the coil packs i placed the order for them hope this workS!!!!!!!!!


----------

